# Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?



## Nimos (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollt mal fragen was eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Feederrute und einer Winkelpickerrute ist? :m


----------



## crazyFish (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?*

Grob gesagt das Wurfgewicht, klassische Winklepicker sind für das leichte Grundfischen mit Bleien gedacht.
Feederrute sind dann meist erhebloch gröber und auch länger als die kleinen Brüder.


----------



## Nimos (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?*

ok danke damit ist auch meine Frage beantwortet #h


----------



## King Wetzel (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?*

Feederruten sind auch länger


----------



## Carpital (9. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?*

hmmm

also ich finde da gibt es keine wirklichen unterschiede, ausser dass winkelpicker nicht für distanzen von mehr als 50-100 m eignen.
meine winkelpicker hat kein aufgedrucktes wurfgewicht aber angeblich sind die spitzen bis 30g (die härteste).
mit der weichsten werfe ich trotzdem bis 60g körbe+futter.halt nur auf distanzen von max. 30 m .
bei der weichen spitze merkst du schon wenn fische am platz sind.da siehst schon an der spitze, die anfängt im kreis zu zittern.bald darauf kommt eigentlich immer einen biss.
mit der harten spitze, bei der man auch noch jeden fisch am platz bemerkt kannst super auf alles fischen.grad im sommer top. 
hab mit der rutenart schon karpfen um 30 pf gefangen.
sie sind sehr sensiebel aber auch hart im drill.
für den see auf jeden fall besser als ne feeder find ich, weil man halt mehr von dem was am gewässergrund abgeht mitbekommt.


----------



## crazyFish (9. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?*

Spitzen haben keinen Einfluss auf das WG der Rute, sie dienen nur als Bissanzeiger, beim Wurf sind sie im Vergleich zum Blank der Rute so weich, dass sie sich wie nen Gummiband durchbiegen.
Man kann also auch an einer Feederrute mit einer feinen Spitze fischen, wenn man weiter raus muss.


----------



## Carpital (9. November 2008)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Feeder und Winkelpicker?*

sag ja::  winkelpicker für die nähe im see.
is halt schon einiges feiner.
hast ja auch nur max 16er schnur drauf



|uhoh:


----------

